# How to Repair installation of Windows XP?



## suraswami (Jun 15, 2007)

I was pushing too hard my CPU, Ram and mobo.  Overclocked too much I guess.  After a month of BSD etc finally the OS gave up.  Gave me some chkdsk error and scanned and when it was about to go into logon screen said some file is missing and cannot validate password.  Then re-boots enlessly.

What is best way to do a restore installation.

Unfortunately I don't have a ASR disk created with current OS settings.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 15, 2007)

If you've got the XP boot disc you can boot from it, use the recovery mode to fix windows around all of your files. Or, you could just wipe it all and start a fresh with the disc.

Are you sure the BSOD's are from a corrupt OS or from some damaged hardware maybe? Have you tried booting a Linux live distribution to confirm this?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 15, 2007)

Repair install, just do a normal install, it'll tell you you already have an installation and ask if you wish to repair it, say yes. It'll do a normal install but keep all settings/programs.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

Umm, am I the only one that noticed this is in the *nix section? lol


----------



## suraswami (Jun 15, 2007)

Oops thought this was a OS section and put it here.  Damn frustrated that I have to re-install.  I tried all the above, it said repair complete but couldn't boot into windows.  But it was late night and fell sleepy.  Will try once again today or else re-install the OS.


----------

